# Very clean galvanized pipe.



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

Demoed a bath in my lower level for a redo. Plumber has pexed supply lines to the existing gal. pipe, with the intention of doing the entire home with pex within the year.
When I looked at the cut galvanized pipe it was as clean as new pipe.
House built in 1953 by a quality builder. existing pipe is clean, I have a water softener and great water pressure. Should I repipe with pex, or leave the old pipe?


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

I TRULY live by the old Motto....."If it ain't broke, Don't fix it!"


----------



## threaderman (Nov 15, 2007)

The hot side of the system takes more of a beating than the cold,how do the pipes on the hot side look?If they're that good,I wouldn't change just for the sake of changing.I have seen systems recently that have 90 year old galvy and are working great.And normally when the galvy system fails it doesn't start leaking but rather starts to build up impurities in the pipe which eventually diminishes the inside diameter of the pipe restricting flow.I wouldn't change it if you think the lines are that clean,but the hot side will be your main indication.Another factor which causes failure is the fact that the sparkys used to ground to our pipes .If your system is not grounded to your water lines than it could easily last many, many moons.


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

Hot side is clean and recently grounded the system to 10' rods in the ground, electricians cleaned up the old wiring at the box.
I am thinking keep them. Everything installed like artwork, pressure even at 3 baths and kitchen (which has pex ) from a 3 year old kitchen remodel.
The pipes are laid out so even that you can admire the work the original plumber did.


----------



## threaderman (Nov 15, 2007)

Excellent,sounds like you're in good shape.Be aware of any areas where different metals may be mixed [electrolysis],unless it's brass,and you should be good for a long time.Some plumbing contractors may call me mad,but when and if I ever see a 90-100 year old plastic system then I will be able to brag on it just as much.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

threaderman said:


> Excellent,sounds like you're in good shape.Be aware of any areas where different metals may be mixed [electrolysis],unless it's brass,and you should be good for a long time.Some plumbing contractors may call me mad,but when and if I ever see a 90-100 year old plastic system then I will be able to brag on it just as much.


Totally agree with the Plastic System durability factor.

The Water System in NYC and Chicago are over one-hundred years old. They have seen BILLIONS and BILLIONS of gallons and are now, just now, showing fatal fatigue. 

That is the sort of durability one can take to the Bank.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

It greatly depends on local water chemistry.
That and the fact that most of the 
older systems here have had varying amounts
of copper added over the years.
Our water as it is now is pure hell on
galvi.
If it's over 50 years old we pretty much
have to figure to replace anything 
we're gonna touch.
If not it turns into the CO/add to price thing
that HO's love so much.


----------



## Driftwood (Feb 15, 2004)

*You're very lucky, keep Galvy*

wirsbo pex had some problems recently. There will be some lawsuits coming.
failures in concrete. Wash. state


----------



## Grumpyplumber (May 6, 2007)

silvertree said:


> Demoed a bath in my lower level for a redo. Plumber has pexed supply lines to the existing gal. pipe, with the intention of doing the entire home with pex within the year.
> When I looked at the cut galvanized pipe it was as clean as new pipe.
> House built in 1953 by a quality builder. existing pipe is clean, I have a water softener and great water pressure. Should I repipe with pex, or leave the old pipe?


*Your water must be crystalline.*

*Despite the condition, I'd get rid of every last bit of the galvy possible while the walls are open.*


----------



## Grumpyplumber (May 6, 2007)

Driftwood said:


> wirsbo pex had some problems recently. There will be some lawsuits coming.
> failures in concrete. Wash. state


 
*...and you KNOW what I been saying all along.*


----------



## Driftwood (Feb 15, 2004)

Grumpyplumber said:


> *...and you KNOW what I been saying all along.*


 Yea,I'M BUSTED. I use L COPPER


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

MALCO.New.York said:


> Totally agree with the Plastic System durability factor.
> 
> The Water System in NYC and Chicago are over one-hundred years old. They have seen BILLIONS and BILLIONS of gallons and are now, just now, showing fatal fatigue.
> 
> That is the sort of durability one can take to the Bank.


Parts of Chicago are still using wood water mains that are over a hundred years old.

Silvertree, there is only one water piping system that can outlast galvanized with the right water conditions like you have, and that is brass. Every plastic system is subject to expansion and contraction, which is self destructive all on it's own.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

I was a bit vague in my previous post........

My point was/is that the LARGEST and Oldest Municipalities in our Country use cast Iron, Brass, Copper and even wood. (I am sure I missed a few). These materials are MORE THAN PROVEN.

I DO NOT support pex or the like. It is an "easy way out" installation! Do not like PVC CPVC ABS, etc... Not INSIDE a structure.

Yeah! I know....Many of the Seasoned guys here will swear by it and use it daily. This is just a place to disagree and NOT argue the point.


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

I'm just cleaning my office area today, so here is a thread end of the hot water pipe. And yes, open walls get new pipe, good or not. Installed 1953.
I am including a photo of my traveling kitchen showroom. 14" cube van, on the road to homeowners first week October.


----------



## Grumpyplumber (May 6, 2007)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> Parts of Chicago are still using wood water mains that are over a hundred years old.
> 
> Silvertree, *there is only one water piping system that can outlast galvanized with the right water conditions like you have, and that is brass.* Every plastic system is subject to expansion and contraction, which is self destructive all on it's own.


*I'll debate that with 316 stainless.*

*Yeah, I know what ya meant, but imagine if the stuff were affordable?*


----------

